# The nastiest call



## EMTBRosenbloom (Sep 6, 2007)

Last night I experienced the nastiest thing I've seen in my short time as an EMT.
I just did a crew swap and my new medic was telling me about a disgusting call that he had just run with the previous basic, they responded to a difficulty breathing and when they arrived they found an elderly gentleman with a softball-sized tumor on his neck. The gentleman also had a trach and was having difficulty breathing though it. But, before they had a chance to suction it the guy forcefully exhaled and shot a piece of dead tissue around 3 inches long straight at the basic! 
Well my new medic and I were laughing at the misfortune of the previous basic when what happens? We get a call back to the same address! 
We arrive on scene and the first thing that hits me it the overwhelming stench of infection, I never realized that tumors smelled that bad! Well, we enter the bedroom where the gentleman was and find him on the bed with a towel pressed onto his neck. My medic asks him to remove the towel so we can see what the problem was and as he does a 8" stream of blood shoots from the tumor all over me! Needless to say thats the last time I ever laugh at another persons misfortune on a call!


----------



## Matt G. (Sep 7, 2007)

EMTBRosenbloom said:


> Last night I experienced the nastiest thing I've seen in my short time as an EMT.
> I just did a crew swap and my new medic was telling me about a disgusting call that he had just run with the previous basic, they responded to a difficulty breathing and when they arrived they found an elderly gentleman with a softball-sized tumor on his neck. The gentleman also had a trach and was having difficulty breathing though it. But, before they had a chance to suction it the guy forcefully exhaled and shot a piece of dead tissue around 3 inches long straight at the basic!
> Well my new medic and I were laughing at the misfortune of the previous basic when what happens? We get a call back to the same address!
> We arrive on scene and the first thing that hits me it the overwhelming stench of infection, I never realized that tumors smelled that bad! Well, we enter the bedroom where the gentleman was and find him on the bed with a towel pressed onto his neck. My medic asks him to remove the towel so we can see what the problem was and as he does a 8" stream of blood shoots from the tumor all over me! Needless to say thats the last time I ever laugh at another persons misfortune on a call!



lol wow. now thats what I call KARMA! 


:lol:


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 7, 2007)

EMTBRosenbloom said:


> Last night I experienced the nastiest thing I've seen in my short time as an EMT.
> I just did a crew swap and my new medic was telling me about a disgusting call that he had just run with the previous basic, they responded to a difficulty breathing and when they arrived they found an elderly gentleman with a softball-sized tumor on his neck. The gentleman also had a trach and was having difficulty breathing though it. But, before they had a chance to suction it the guy forcefully exhaled and shot a piece of dead tissue around 3 inches long straight at the basic!
> Well my new medic and I were laughing at the misfortune of the previous basic when what happens? We get a call back to the same address!
> We arrive on scene and the first thing that hits me it the overwhelming stench of infection, I never realized that tumors smelled that bad! Well, we enter the bedroom where the gentleman was and find him on the bed with a towel pressed onto his neck. My medic asks him to remove the towel so we can see what the problem was and as he does a 8" stream of blood shoots from the tumor all over me! Needless to say thats the last time I ever laugh at another persons misfortune on a call!



lol... you know that you will still laugh at others misfortune just like people will be laughing at yours. I also have to say that makes me think he had an arterial bleed. but it still sux to be you. no matter how funny it is.


----------



## certguy (Sep 9, 2007)

Nasty is when you bring in a motorcycle accident victim who then projectile vomits from across the room and nails the DR.'s immaculate white lab coat as he enters the room . 

                         CERTGUY


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Sep 9, 2007)

A bit of advice to the new kids on the block, keep a small  jar of Vicks vapor rub with you and when you have a call that smells bad, just put a little dab under under your nose.  It helps some, and just remember that the patient is probably very self conscious and uncomfortable too.  " It is hard work being a patient"  A quote from my mom the retired registered nurse-_-


----------



## emtkelley (Sep 9, 2007)

I can't even imagine how frightened that poor man must have been to have to go through such an experience. I really feel for him.


----------



## Rattletrap (Sep 9, 2007)

I think I may have been around the block too long. I have been to this thread lurking several times while eating without a second thought.


----------



## certguy (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi Kelly ,
   Although the pt. had it worse physically , it didn't do much for the DR. either . I felt sorry for both of them . 

                                CERTGUY


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Sep 10, 2007)

that is kinda funny. gross....but funny. My question is why he wasnt transported the first time.


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 10, 2007)

Tumors involving the face and neck areas are particularly disturbing to people new to any medical profession. My hospital usually averages 2 radical neck or attempted radical neck surgeries per week. It is not pretty and the smell of a freshly resected tumor combines the smell of the tumor and old blood.  Many times the tumor is not able to be resected because it has already wrapped itself around major vessels and nerves. 

The patient you are describing appears to be very advanced and near the end of his disease and life.  His last few weeks and days will be even more disturbing as the tumor closes in on his bronchi literally suffocating him. He will gasp and cough uncontrollably and no amount of hospice drugs will be able to provide enough comfort without him losing consciousness totally. Then, the healthcare providers will be walking a fine line of "over medicating",  euthanasia and still making the patient comfortable.  The smell and the sight of this man will eventually make even the experienced cringe. If he remains in the hospital, hopefully he will have his family around. If not, he may be in a room by himself, struggling for breath, unable to communicate while his healthcare providers may check on him only when required.  Not because they do not care, but because they may have exhausted whatever comfort measures they have available and actually feel a guilt that modern medicine can not provide relief to the suffering.  He may linger for days in that state. The healthcare providers will be putting in shifts that seem longer than they actually are while providing care for him.  

EMS does have its perks in that you will only spend a few minutes with patients like this.  Carry your Vicks and count your blessings if you have good health.


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks vent that kinda makes me want to go jump off a cliff.....


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Sep 11, 2007)

Vent, I could not agree with you more.  I have often said if we all walked around in other people shoes and did their jobs that they do if it was just for a little while, there would be a better working relationship among all of the allied health care fields, including EMS.


----------



## revtaco (Sep 17, 2007)

Here's one for ya;

About 5 years ago I was Catain on the FD. we were dispatched with the Cops to a Apartment in town for a welfare check. Upon arrival we found out that this upstanding pillar of the community ( EMT speak for drug dealer) had not been seen for 3 days.

Entering the residence with the cop we began to search for this poor misguided man:. Entering the upstaris bedroom I could see a pair of legs and a chest. I said I found him. I opened the door and there was his dog sittting at his head. It wouldn't have been so bad but the darn dog had ate his head and neck down to the bone!:unsure:

Needless to say he went to the morgue, and not the ER.


----------



## TheDoll (Sep 17, 2007)

revtaco said:


> Here's one for ya;
> 
> About 5 years ago I was Catain on the FD. we were dispatched with the Cops to a Apartment in town for a welfare check. Upon arrival we found out that this upstanding pillar of the community ( EMT speak for drug dealer) had not been seen for 3 days.
> 
> ...


is anyone else feeling sorry for the dog out of the two in this situation?:blush::blush:


----------



## Meursault (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm going to take a guess and say that the dog was a pitbull or some similar "aggressive breed". So no, no sympathy for either.


----------



## brassguy (Sep 18, 2007)

MrConspiracy said:


> I'm going to take a guess and say that the dog was a pitbull or some similar "aggressive breed". So no, no sympathy for either.



For the love of god...I don't want to start an argument, but I have to say something!!! Dogs are NEVER EVER born "aggressive" it is the owners who make dogs aggressive. Pit bulls are really *very* sweet dogs, who are very loyal to their owners! All you ever hear of are pit bull attacks on the news because they make ratings. There are a lot of other dog attacks Pomeranian, poodle...etc that no one picks up on because it does not make ratings! Pit bulls are big news right now. Thus endith my rant...sorry


----------



## revtaco (Sep 18, 2007)

Believe it or not. It wasn't a Pitbull, or any other "aggressive" dog. IT WAS A JACK RUSELL TERRIER. 

Now sing it with me. Who let the dogs out! Or if that didn't suit your listening pleasure. How about this old classic The head bones connected to the neck bone!.  Like you diidn't see that coming!:lol:


----------



## Meursault (Sep 19, 2007)

Noted. That's why it was in quotes. I'm sure a properly raised  pit bull is sweet, loyal, and not prone to biting cops, but drug dealers tend to have different ideas of what they want in a dog. And although poodles, Pomeranians, etc. can still attack people, they're not usually as intimidating as a dog originally bred to make it a good fighter, then trained or maltreated until it becomes aggressive towards humans. Hence the media trope of the "aggressive breed".

And it was a Jack Russell, huh? This is as good a reason as any to invest in one of those dog food dispensers.


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 20, 2007)

brassguy said:


> F Dogs are NEVER EVER born "aggressive" it is the owners who make dogs aggressive. Pit bulls are really *very* sweet dogs, who are very loyal to their owners!



I dunno. I had a 'sweet, loving' pit bull that was in a nice upscale neighborhood simply flip out and attack me when i was 10 years old. The dog got out of the yard and bit 3 kids. I still have the scars on my neck & chin from where its teeth dug into me.

Not trying to start an argument either.. just saying that I was the unlucky recipient of one that did seemingly just flip out. :|

Personally, I just avoid anything larger than a football. At least I can punt a terrier.


----------



## TheDoll (Sep 20, 2007)

fm_emt said:


> I dunno. I had a 'sweet, loving' pit bull that was in a nice upscale neighborhood simply flip out and attack me when i was 10 years old. The dog got out of the yard and bit 3 kids. I still have the scars on my neck & chin from where its teeth dug into me.
> 
> Not trying to start an argument either.. just saying that I was the unlucky recipient of one that did seemingly just flip out. :|
> 
> Personally, I just avoid anything larger than a football. At least I can punt a terrier.


wow, that is horrible! i was bitten, too, but it wasn't by a dog. it was by a freaking MONKEY! he mauled the hell out of my arm. anyway, i'm cautious around all animals that i don't know now--including dogs. i am still an animal lover--i'm just very cautious if i'm around an animal that i don't know at all. i don't care whether it's a pit, jack russel, or a mouse! i still feel sorry for this little jack russel in the above story, though!


----------



## MayEMT (Nov 1, 2007)

revtaco said:


> Believe it or not. It wasn't a Pitbull, or any other "aggressive" dog. IT WAS A JACK RUSELL TERRIER.
> 
> Now sing it with me. Who let the dogs out! Or if that didn't suit your listening pleasure. How about this old classic The head bones connected to the neck bone!.  Like you diidn't see that coming!:lol:


Wow.....i know im late lurking around but im new......but i love the humor in this. but yah....pretty crassy stuff :wacko:


----------



## certguy (Nov 2, 2007)

*nastiest call*

My nastiest call was a multiple pt. stabbing . 2 fatalities , 1 red tag . Husband came home to find his wife in a comprimising position with his best friend . Hubbie goes to the kitchen and comes back with a large steak knife . Wife opens her eyes and screams just as the knife is coming down at her lover . He moves , she gets single stab wound to the carotid . The men proceed to fight though every room in the apt. except the kids room . ( luckily , they were in school ) Boyfriend goes down with several major wounds , but not before stabbing bubbie in the heart with his own knife . There was so much blood it was unreal .  When all was said and done  we all needed uniform changes . I worked the wife . Hard to do CPR with no blood left .  There were 2 engines , 2 ALS rigs , 2 BLS rigs ,  a PM supervisor , and an army of cops all over this crime scene .  It was originally thought to be a home invasion . Cops pieced it together with help from the neighbors . Boyfriend survived , I didn't hear if he got charged with anything .


----------



## topher@thedisco (Nov 6, 2007)

wow... thts a crazy story dude...


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Nov 10, 2007)

Okay this isnt the nastest thing i've seen but it turned my tummy. I hate feet. They gross me out. We took this LOL in NAD and she had the NASTIEST feet EVERY. OMG Her toe nails were longer than my fingers. like long and bent in different directions and yellow. Oh I gaged bad. My partener just giggled and giggled


----------



## firetender (Nov 10, 2007)

One of the greatest complements I ever got in my career was, ten years after I was kaput, I was walking down the streets of Santa Barbara when I was accosted by one of the former Explorer Scouts I had trained when he was a seventeen-year old.

There he was with about 8 years under his belt as a paramedic. He said, "I've been looking for you for two years." His fervor was so high, I was sure I owed him a lot of money or had done his girlfriend or something...He was SO serious, I was a little afraid for my life.

"You remember that gross call you told me about?"

Funny thing is, I did. I have one killer call that stands as the grossest of 'em all

Back in Florida (1975 or so) got a call for “Report to (trailer park). PD’s responding to a locked trailer with a funny smell coming from it.” We knew what it was. Happened often in that little ol’ retirement town. Nobody’s seen Mazie, who lives alone, for a couple weeks until her next door neighbor notices this distinct stench from the house. Get the picture?

In this case, though, as we pulled into the driveway, running out of the house and puking over the porch rail were two local Sheriffs. I knew what was up. 

Oddly enough, I have no sense of smell from my Brother smacking me on the nose with a tennis racket when I was 5 y.o. I bet my partner 2 bucks I could go into the house and see what was up without puking. He bet.

In the house – whose windows were shut and, presumably, the A/C had stopped at some point – the air was moist and almost visibly thick, granting everything a kind of fuzzy haze to it. My partner started to blanch. He went into an open bedroom door came right out and bolted for the porch (insert puking sounds here!).

Now, I had to earn my two bucks. Considering I was working 24 hrs. a day, five days a week for $600 a month, 2 bucks meant something!

Holding my breath, I walked across the transom to see a TV turned on, porno magazines scattered across the floor, and lying half-on, half-off the bed, a bloated torso. But the air was so damn thick and I was losing my breath and in the haze, almost like something out of a psychedelic trip, I saw that below the guy’s waist (was naked and Willie seemed to be there) his skin was undulating in little ripples and waves. Inching two feet closer I looked, turned and briskly walked out the door, catching a painful breath in the living room and then dizzy, almost collapsing on the porch rail…but not puking, though I’d like to now!

Everything below the guy’s waist was maggots!

I don’t remember just how many Explorers and friends and family members that haven’t talked to me after telling this one, and I knew I deserved a cummupance.

So, when this former Explorer came up to me and said, “I finally got one that’s worse than yours.” And knowing that my stomach was a lot less bulletproof since leaving the field, I braced myself and listened.

He was called to the home of a 45 year old woman living with her Mother who weighed about 400 lbs., hadn’t left her bed in maybe two months. Though her Mom fed her well, she couldn’t quite get her Daughter to the bathroom, let alone out of the bed.

Get the picture?

(Let's do Lunch!)


----------

